# Tiny (nano) Schooling Fish



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Maybe I'm just not understanding this thread correctly, but what nano-fish are you talking about? The tank in that pic looks to be about 250g or more! Nothing nano about it, or the fish swimming in it for that matter.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Church is probably right, and from the blue in those fish, Im betting neon tetras.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Good grief, thanks Church and Frosty, what a lark. Just goes to show ya how scale can be deceiving. Hmmm, well, anybody have a cool school of nanos going out there? 



Church said:


> Maybe I'm just not understanding this thread correctly, but what nano-fish are you talking about? The tank in that pic looks to be about 250g or more! Nothing nano about it, or the fish swimming in it for that matter.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

the dwarf rasboras (Microrasbora, Boraras,etc) don't really school, but a group of them look cool in a nano. A lot of them tend to hide initially when first put in a tank, but most start coming out and interacting in the open once they're acclimated.....


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just recently got into the CPD (Celestial Pearl Danio) craze. You should check em out, they're beautiful. Not much of a shoaling fish like Rummynose Tetras but they do stick together most of the time.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, I saw them at the LFS today. It's so easy to fail to appreciate the nanos if you're not careful. I'd "looked" at these fish several times and not thought much, till I looked close and thought wow cool! I had thought I would try for a shoal of Rummy, but now I'm thinking nanos would make the tank look so much larger. Hmmmm, I have 4 or 5 Scarlet Badis (SB) is my heavily planted 50Tall. They all have their own little territories. Do the CPD need little territories as well? I'm just wondering if the SB would hate them! d



speedie408 said:


> Just recently got into the CPD (Celestial Pearl Danio) craze. You should check em out, they're beautiful. Not much of a shoaling fish like Rummynose Tetras but they do stick together most of the time.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

those fish in that tank are green neon's.


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

We had CPD's at one point in the PAPAS 40 gallon breeder display tank at one of the local LFS (shameless plug for Oddball Pets and Aquatics  )

With more room and hiding places they get very interactive - darting in and out of the plant masses and chasing each other around. Definitely no schooling, but interesting shoaling activity. In smaller tanks the dwarf rasboras tend to hide a bit more ime. Some start coming out more often as they get acclimated, but the Microrasbora erythromicron are always hiding when you get near their tank... The Boraras brigittae and the Microrasbora nana seem to be the most 'adventurous' in the ones I've tried.


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I have about 80 Boraras maculatus in my 125 and they are very active. They don't school in the large tank, but they do play together all the time. I have a hard time finding them in the morning because they tend to hide at night, maybe a genetic defense mechanism. During the day, they are all over the place.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

nikonD70s said:


> those fish in that tank are green neon's.


That's my guess, too.

Tommy


----------

